# Grilled chicken



## gkn525 (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok,never really thought about posting any recipes,here's a quick&easy 1.  8-12 chicken breasts(pound breasts out evenly about 3/4" thick with meat mallet to grill faster) put in sealable container or  large durable ziplock bags with about 1/3 or more of large bottle of reg or zesty italian dressing,1/4-1/3 cup xtra virgin olive oil,1tbs garlic powder,3 tbs dried parsley,salt,&pepper to taste&mix.make sure chicken is coated well.marrinate half a day or overnight&grill away.I grill them up&eat them all week with rice,pasta,asparagus.also,if u have access to good vinegrettes,like strawberry,blueberry,red apple,etc... its great over pasta.been grilling my chicken this way about 4yrs now&haven't gotten burned out on it yet guys.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 1, 2017)

gkn525 said:


> Ok,never really thought about posting any recipes,here's a quick&easy 1.  8-12 chicken breasts(pound breasts out evenly about 3/4" thick with meat mallet to grill faster) put in sealable container or  large durable ziplock bags with about 1/3 or more of large bottle of reg or zesty italian dressing,1/4-1/3 cup xtra virgin olive oil,1tbs garlic powder,3 tbs dried parsley,salt,&pepper to taste&mix.make sure chicken is coated well.marrinate half a day or overnight&grill away.I grill them up&eat them all week with rice,pasta,asparagus.also,if u have access to good vinegrettes,like strawberry,blueberry,red apple,etc... its great over pasta.been grilling my chicken this way about 4yrs now&haven't gotten burned out on it yet guys.



Nice man!  Maybe you could 'guesstimate' nutrition info for some of our less knowledgeable members so they can plug this into their diets?
Thanks for the contribution bro.
Grim


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 2, 2017)

Seams like my Forman grill is part of my life. Can't tell ya how much chicken that thing has seen........lol


----------



## gkn525 (Nov 2, 2017)

I will get nutritional info up soon guys.never have used a Forman grill,but my gas grill on back deck has more than paid for itself.its a good marinade that's flexible,really goes with anything u want to pair it with


----------



## custom creation (Nov 15, 2017)

My wife cooks my chicken and keeps it very simple.  She takes the seasoning from chicken flavored ramen noodles, mixes it with some water and then bakes the chicken in it. It's pretty tasty. I think I will try gkn525 recipe also


----------



## odin (Nov 16, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> Seams like my Forman grill is part of my life. Can't tell ya how much chicken that thing has seen........lol



You can't beat a Foreman grill. I cook everything on it.


----------



## gkn525 (Nov 17, 2017)

custom creation said:


> My wife cooks my chicken and keeps it very simple.  She takes the seasoning from chicken flavored ramen noodles, mixes it with some water and then bakes the chicken in it. It's pretty tasty. I think I will try gkn525 recipe also



custom creation,it's a versatile flavor.I grill mine on the gas grill though.not sure how it would be in the oven


----------



## custom creation (Nov 20, 2017)

She has done it both ways and it's delicious. I think she can cook it a thousand different ways. Lol!


----------



## SURGE (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a nice lemon olive oil I like to put over grilled chicken. Adds a nice flavor and some moistness plus healthy fats.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm so tired of chicken I'm needing a new recipe,,,,just in time,,,thanks!
I will try this soon,,this week.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 17, 2018)

I just marinade mine in Yoshidas for a day, then grill them on the BBQ. Sometimes i'll add extra spices and herbs and seasoning, as well as lime or lemon juice or margarita mix. I don't stress over the small amount of sugars added, it is miniscule imo....unless you are weeks out from a show. Same with BBQ sauce. Sometimes i'll mix the BBQ or Yoshidas with Apricot or peach preserves for the marinade.


----------



## Viking (Feb 7, 2018)

gkn525 said:


> Ok,never really thought about posting any recipes,here's a quick&easy 1.  8-12 chicken breasts(pound breasts out evenly about 3/4" thick with meat mallet to grill faster) put in sealable container or  large durable ziplock bags with about 1/3 or more of large bottle of reg or zesty italian dressing,1/4-1/3 cup xtra virgin olive oil,1tbs garlic powder,3 tbs dried parsley,salt,&pepper to taste&mix.make sure chicken is coated well.marrinate half a day or overnight&grill away.I grill them up&eat them all week with rice,pasta,asparagus.also,if u have access to good vinegrettes,like strawberry,blueberry,red apple,etc... its great over pasta.been grilling my chicken this way about 4yrs now&haven't gotten burned out on it yet guys.



Good recipe. I will have to try it out.



Concreteguy said:


> Seams like my Forman grill is part of my life. Can't tell ya how much chicken that thing has seen........lol



I had a similar grill but it broke. Might have to try the Forman grill. I heard it was good years ago.



SURGE said:


> I have a nice lemon olive oil I like to put over grilled chicken. Adds a nice flavor and some moistness plus healthy fats.



You buy it like that?


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks! I'll have to try this!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

Good ideas


----------



## BG (May 8, 2018)

Great recipe!! For the guys that said they use a foreman grill.. i stopped early last year. I use a cast iron skillet or a large skillet (that takes up 2 eyes on the stove) and the difference i flavor is CRAZY!!! I will never go back. You keep sooooo much flavor and juice that isn't pressed out


----------



## ketsugo (May 8, 2018)

gkn525 said:


> Ok,never really thought about posting any recipes,here's a quick&easy 1.  8-12 chicken breasts(pound breasts out evenly about 3/4" thick with meat mallet to grill faster) put in sealable container or  large durable ziplock bags with about 1/3 or more of large bottle of reg or zesty italian dressing,1/4-1/3 cup xtra virgin olive oil,1tbs garlic powder,3 tbs dried parsley,salt,&pepper to taste&mix.make sure chicken is coated well.marrinate half a day or overnight&grill away.I grill them up&eat them all week with rice,pasta,asparagus.also,if u have access to good vinegrettes,like strawberry,blueberry,red apple,etc... its great over pasta.been grilling my chicken this way about 4yrs now&haven't gotten burned out on it yet guys.





Sounds incredible


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Def going to try this, you using low fat dressing or a special one ? I thguess Hightower many are high in sodium ?


----------



## koolio (Jul 2, 2018)

Does anyone just go to the local grocery store and buy a rotisserie chicken? They are good...


----------



## striffe (Jul 12, 2018)

koolio said:


> Does anyone just go to the local grocery store and buy a rotisserie chicken? They are good...



I do and they taste great but I also add some spices to it.


----------



## j4ever (Jul 25, 2018)

BG said:


> Great recipe!! For the guys that said they use a foreman grill.. i stopped early last year. I use a cast iron skillet or a large skillet (that takes up 2 eyes on the stove) and the difference i flavor is CRAZY!!! I will never go back. You keep sooooo much flavor and juice that isn't pressed out



no doubt about a cast iron skillet, it will cook up some damn good meat, just have to take care of them, I usually clean after using it then coat the inside with oil.


----------

